# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Dianabol 10

## Scabtree

If anyone is aware if this is legitimate Dianabol , or a fake please let me know...



Thanks for your time

----------


## havehotasianwife

I would like to know the answer to this too, mine just came in this morning (along with 3 vials of their T-Ent 250) the pills look like this.  also OP, my package looked the same. except diff lot numbers. my supplier is in this particular labs "verified" list. so to me i have no idea why the it would be in question?

----------


## swolepatrol94

hey whats a legit website.. i need some and its pissing me off I'm about to move to the bahamas and i want to have a cycle before i bounce... pm me or something its really guessing annoying

----------


## austinite

> hey whats a legit website.. i need some and its pissing me off I'm about to move to the bahamas and i want to have a cycle before i bounce... pm me or something its really guessing annoying


This is not a source board. Edit your post and read the rules.

----------

